# RIP Prince Philip



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Prince Philip passed away this morning


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

https://news.sky.com/story/the-duke-of-edinburgh-prince-philip-has-died-12270325

Very sad, the Queen must be bereft. Such a shame he couldn't get to his 100th birthday


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, that is sad, he was a legend. RIP Prince Philip.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Such sad news, although Im sure anyone involved with his recent treatment, had prepared HRH for this 

RIP The Duke of Edinburgh, truly a man who spoke as he thought


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

RIP Prince Philip. 

I’m sure Queenie will be bereft, I’m sad for her after all those years together, particularly given that they never expected what would happen in terms of her becoming Queen when she did - and he the Consort. 

I actually feel a bit sad about it.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Very sad news indeed.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really sad to read this. I know he's had a good long life but he was a real character and such a great support to The Queen. God bless xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I can never find the right words at times like this. I will say though, my heart goes out to the queen. I can't imagine how she must be feeling, but still keeping that stiff upper lip. :Bawling*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I will admit to having a little cry, thinking of her on her own after all those years.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

RIP Prince Philip


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

RIP Prince Phillip. Can't imagine what the Queen must be thinking.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Very sad . The end of an era almost.


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

RIP prince Phillip. So sad to hear this a great man has passed.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Very sad 73 years together she must be feeling lost


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

So sad xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I was a great admirer of Prince Philip, a man who said what he thought

R,I,P Philip and so sorry for the Queen


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

A very special man. He always came across as a real ‘Blokey’ sort but still supported and deferred to her for all those years.

Loved his famous gaffes and bloopers.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Linda Weasel said:


> A very special man. *He always came across as a real 'Blokey' sort* but still supported and deferred to her for all those years.
> 
> Loved his famous gaffes and bloopers.


A mans, man. as my Dad use to call him.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A true gent but with a wicked sparkle.

Will leave a gaping hole in that family no doubt


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Linda Weasel said:


> Loved his famous gaffes and bloopers.


60. "Well, you didn't design your beard too well, did you? You really must try better with your beard." (To a young fashion designer at a Buckingham Palace in 2009.)

61. "So you're responsible for the kind of crap Channel Four produces!" (Speaking to then chairman of the channel, Michael Bishop, in 1962.)

The funniest person in the royal family ^^^^ ^^^ (not always intentionally). The Queen will miss him enormously, poor lady.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear.
The Queen had a good man by her side.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2021)

Feel for HM.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I real feel for the RF but does every channel have to cover him and suspend BBC 4.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Happy Paws2 Agree with you . BBC 1 and BBC 2 showing exactly the same earlier. Couldnt see the point in that.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> @Happy Paws2 Agree with you .* BBC 1 and BBC 2 showing exactly the same *earlier. Couldnt see the point in that.


They are still doing that now, BBC1 BBC2 and BBC News 24 all showing the same thing.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

He certainly was a Royal that had the most character and charm. I liked some of his comments, he seemed to have no filter but spoke his mind. Sad he couldn't make his 100th


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> He certainly was a Royal that had the most character and charm. I liked some of his comments, he seemed to have no filter but spoke his mind. Sad he couldn't make his 100th


I know someone who met him in person, and he was actually down to earth. Which I guess you wouldn't have known. It was through is it carriage driving/racing whatever its called.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m so sad for Queenie  I know she’s tough and steely and stoic - but the love of her life has died, her heart must be breaking. 

We just watched the tribute programme, couldn’t decide when it was pieced together as his children were speaking of him in the past tense, wearing black...perhaps it’s all pre-done and they just know it’s part of their royal duty? Princess Anne did seem to have red eyes though, so part of me wonders if it was today.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> Sad he couldn't make his 100th


I remember the Queen Mother when she was approaching 100 said ''she was determined to live long enough to get a telegram from the Queen''.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Philip: "Who are you?"

Simon Kelner: "I'm the editor-in-chief of The Independent, Sir."

Philip: "What are you doing here?"

Kelner: "You invited me."

Philip: "Well, you didn't have to come!"


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Happy Paws2 @kimthecat

Death of HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh - too much coverage on BBC TV | Contact the BBC

You are obviously not the only ones thinking the coverage is too much. I didn't notice, TBH I watch Netflix and Prime Video mainly, hardly any actual TV, but certainly the papers were running pretty much the same stories hour after hour. In fact I did watch something about Prince Philip and his parents and family history very recently (think when he was in hospital), really interesting as a one-off, but bet your life that was repeated.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Calvine said:


> @Happy Paws2 @kimthecat
> 
> Death of HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh - too much coverage on BBC TV | Contact the BBC
> 
> You are obviously not the only ones thinking the coverage is too much. I didn't notice, TBH I watch Netflix and Prime Video mainly, hardly any actual TV, but certainly the papers were running pretty much the same stories hour after hour. In fact I did watch something about Prince Philip and his parents and family history very recently (think when he was in hospital), really interesting as a one-off, but bet your life that was repeated.


Seems like many are upset that the Covid deaths where not reported. I have to say I was surprised to see no other news at 10 last night. Understandable that the BBC has a protocol from the Palace and a structure to follow but I would have thought that all things including the advice on going to pay respects at the palaces and the funeral, the format maybe needed to have some compassion for those who also died.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Corrie was cancelled!:Bawling


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve spent a lot of this morning reading about the Prince in the newspaper and have found myself reduced to tears on several occasions. 
I was puzzled why exactly I was getting so emotional about someone who I’ve always known but never met
Then it struck me. 
My dad looked very much like Prince Philip, had a similar outlook on life - very much the stiff upper lip, do the correct thing type, although didn’t have Philip’s energetic and somewhat abrasive character nor his ‘interesting’ sense of humour. 

I loved my dad very much and still miss him. I think seeing all the publicity about the Prince who was a similar age to dad and looking so much like him has taken me right back to those days 11 years ago when dad died. Strange how the mind works.

To paraphrase Shakespeare, I send this to my dad as well as Philip 

Goodnight sweet Prince.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so sad for Queenie  I know she's tough and steely and stoic - but the love of her life has died, her heart must be breaking.
> 
> We just watched the tribute programme, couldn't decide when it was pieced together as his children were speaking of him in the past tense, wearing black...perhaps it's all pre-done and they just know it's part of their royal duty? Princess Anne did seem to have red eyes though, so part of me wonders if it was today.


Back in the day I worked for ThamesTelevision (before Phillip Green got handed the franchise by Margaret Thatcher in 1992) - all the TV networks have pre-recorded tribute/obituary programmes for all the senior royals which are updated regularly so it's more than likely that what you saw was recorded at least a year or two back - maybe as recently as Prince Phillip's last stay in hospital.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

When he said Just take the ******* photo. been there , said that


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Back in the day I worked for ThamesTelevision (before Phillip Green got handed the franchise by Margaret Thatcher in 1992) - all the TV networks have pre-recorded tribute/obituary programmes for all the senior royals which are updated regularly so it's more than likely that what you saw was recorded at least a year or two back - maybe as recently as Prince Phillip's last stay in hospital.


Thanks BM - I know that logically but it seems so odd to record a program talking about someone in the past tense whilst they are still alive. Maybe it just "is" something one knows one has to do.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks BM - I know that logically but it seems so odd to record a program talking about someone in the past tense whilst they are still alive. Maybe it just "is" something one knows one has to do.


Perhaps the bulk of the programme was pre recorded last year and the bit with the children in black recorded now and inserted?

Saw a snippet saying Harry "scrambling" to get back.
Authorities should make him quarantine for 2 weeks!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

SbanR said:


> Saw a snippet saying Harry "scrambling" to get back.
> Authorities should make him quarantine for 2 weeks!


:Hilarious he must follow the rules like everyone else. Twits are complaining about the Queens children coming to visit her.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

It’s odd. I’m hugely meh about the Royal Family but it is very sad. 70-odd years of marriage, it’s a family who have clearly lost a much loved man. I thought the clip of him chatting to Princess Anne before her marriage was lovely.

I have met him, as did my husband (twice) and my dad on three different occasions; and my husband did the Duke of Edinburgh awards and it benefited him a lot. I think it’s sort of become clear just how much he did because so many have met him. Neither me, my dad or husband are terribly special (to me they are but y’know what I mean!)

When he came to my place of work we’re told he likes the ladies (ahem) and to keep your wits about you as one never knew what he’d say. I don’t think that excuses some comments... I really ought to be ambivalent or nothing (since I detest Johnson for similar behaviours) but yes, sad. Maybe just because he seemed so important to his family and ordinary folk.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I also am "meh" about the Royal Family @MollySmith but I do have a deep respect for the Queen. I think that to have risen to the challenge of becoming Queen, when she was never meant to have had that as her path in life - and to have given her life (to the outsider, at least!) in service to her country is phenomenal. I don't think we will ever such a thing in a monarch again.

I was a little tearful this morning, thinking about the Queen. Fundamentally, she no longer has the love of her life with her - and ultimately he's a husband and father and they will be heart broken due to his death.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Corrie was cancelled!:Bawling


So was the MasterChef the Final.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I think this poem just sums up The Duke

He's certainly a man who spent his dash well and, unexpectedly, in the service of us all

THE DASH
I read of a man who stood to read
At the funeral of a friend
He referred to the dates on the tombstone
From the beginning...to the end

He noted that first came the date of birth
And spoke the following date with tears,
But he said what mattered most of all
Was the dash between those years

For that dash represents all the time
That they spent alive on earth.
And now only those who loved them
Know what that little line is worth

For it matters not, how much we own,
The cars...the house...the cash.
What matters is how we live and love
And how we spend our dash.

So, think about this long and hard.
Are there things you'd like to change?
For you never know how much time is left
That can still be rearranged.

If we could just slow down enough
To consider what's true and real
And always try to understand
The way other people feel.

And be less quick to anger
And show appreciation more
And love the people in our lives
Like we've never loved before.

If we treat each other with respect
And more often wear a smile,
Remembering this special dash
Might only last a little while

So, when your eulogy is being read
With your life's actions to rehash...
Would you be proud of the things they say
About how you spent YOUR dash?

By: Linda Ellis


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

On Radio One this morning, the presenter said, "If what we are doing isn't for you, there are lots of options to listen to on BBC Sounds" - they've had a more muted programming, slower music, no phone in things and I guess some folk have complained about it. I liked what Adele said.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH isn't happy he's not a royalist like me so isn't interest in the funeral next Saturday so he was going to watch the football until he read this.... The Football League has announced that matches scheduled to begin at 3pm will be rearranged.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH isn't happy he's not a royalist like me so isn't interest in the funeral next Saturday so he was going to watch the football until he read this.... The Football League has announced that matches scheduled to begin at 3pm will be rearranged.


Pleased about that
The great god football overrides everything else on tv
It us about time something pushed it out for once and I can't think of a better reason

Everything has to stop for football and it drives me mad when programmes are moved because of it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Everything has to stop for football and it drives me mad when programmes are moved because of it


I like foorball on TV it get OH out of my way, he watches it in the bedroom and I have what I like on in the living room. Just a shame it's for such a sad reason.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Inappropriate post deleted.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Th


SusieRainbow said:


> Inappropriate post deleted.


Thank you


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Inappropriate post deleted.


thank you @SusieRainbow


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't care about the monarchy one way or the other but I do have a sneaky admiration for the Queen & Philip. To do what they have done for as long as they did is no easy task.

He seems to have been a decent guy who did a lot of of good & his occasional "gaffes" proved he was just human, with a cheeky sense of humour! I think he will be missed, especially by Liz.

From what I've heard over the past few days, he was her anchor & I do wonder if she will want to carry on without him? Let's face it, she's no spring chicken herself & to lose the one person you've relied on for so long could be just that step too far. It wouldn't surprise me that in a few months she decides to call it a day & abdicate.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

This rather lovely poem by *Roger Stennett *has just been sent to me:

Unafraid of raindrops

It's not about royal roles
Titles, honours, traditions,
Gaffes, grandeur or glory.
It's just about an old man
Standing in the weather
Doffing his Bowler hat
Unafraid of raindrops.

It's not about 'Pro' or 'Anti'
Monarchist. Republican
Or 'couldn't give a damn'
It's about a flawed father,
Grand and great grandad
Doffing his Bowler hat
Unafraid of raindrops.

It's not about Civil Lists,
Pomp and Circumstances.
Stuck inside a castle, large,
His world, like ours, grew small
Besieged by time and health,
Doffing his Bowler hat
Unafraid of raindrops.

Suddenly you looked mortal.
Like some Egyptian Pharaoh
Or Aztec Prince or Inca King
Silently Time mummified you
Until, yesterday the days ran out.
Time doffed its own Bowler hat
At the man unafraid of raindrops.

Roger Stennett
10-4-21

I think it was inspired by this portrait from his last solo public engagement


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> This rather lovely poem by *Roger Stennett *has just been sent to me:
> 
> Unafraid of raindrops
> 
> ...


What beauty and dignity is expressed in those words! I'm quite choked up, thankyou.xx


----------



## white_shadow (Dec 3, 2008)

.
TIME magazine has a piece that offers a weighty insightful expose of cradle to final bow here: *Prince Philip Dies time.com*.

Now, for the millennials............that's_ meaningful 'pivoting' _! (and, unimaginable, for the self-obsessed)
.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Bisbow said:


> Pleased about that
> The great god football overrides everything else on tv
> It us about time something pushed it out for once and I can't think of a better reason
> 
> Everything has to stop for football and it drives me mad when programmes are moved because of it


Ordinarily I'd agree - the times I've sat down to watch Gardeners World and it's ruddy snooker! - and much like @Happy Paws2 it's a bit of a break - though I will watch it. But I must say, so close to the end of the season and seeing the colossal amount of work that our league 2 club has done for the community both physically in food banks and running training sessions for families online to the players, board and coaches calling up all the season ticket holders during the past year, it's a bit of a shame for the clubs but I guess I understandable.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I also am "meh" about the Royal Family @MollySmith but I do have a deep respect for the Queen. I think that to have risen to the challenge of becoming Queen, when she was never meant to have had that as her path in life - and to have given her life (to the outsider, at least!) in service to her country is phenomenal. I don't think we will ever such a thing in a monarch again.
> 
> I was a little tearful this morning, thinking about the Queen. Fundamentally, she no longer has the love of her life with her - and ultimately he's a husband and father and they will be heart broken due to his death.


That is a good point, I somehow forgot about the abdication which is ridiculous as it was such an important moment. And yes, I agree. I felt no emotion over Diana but I had other grief of my own but remember thinking that all the protest at the time over the Queen was so odd, as if many had forgotten she was a grandmother to two boys who had lost their mother and ultimately a family. They are still humans living a strange life. But still humans.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jonescat said:


> This rather lovely poem by *Roger Stennett *has just been sent to me:
> 
> Unafraid of raindrops
> 
> ...


Beautiful words about a wonderful man, brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I love this


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not sure if I like that.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

one true gentleman greeting another


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Death by clip art.

I see Boris is giving up his space in a rare show of compassion/let's appeal to the public and show I'm human despite ignoring the severity of Covid in Jan 2020.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Pawscrossed said:


> Death by clip art.
> 
> I see Boris is giving up his space in a rare show of compassion/let's appeal to the public and show I'm human despite ignoring the severity of Covid in Jan 2020.


Not really the place for politics.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Not really the place for politics.


Absolutely right!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Pawscrossed said:


> Death by clip art.
> 
> I see Boris is giving up his space in a rare show of compassion/let's appeal to the public and show I'm human despite ignoring the severity of Covid in Jan 2020.


Maybe he's hoping the gesture will be returned... assuming the PM can recall how many children he has. I thought the tribute by Johnson in the House of Commons was ironic.

And gods, def death by clip art, crimes against Photoshop or probably Coreldraw.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

The weirdest thing - National Rail Enquiries website. As a website designer, appalling UX anyway and one really can't just flip sites over but also what is the point. It's so vague, it's pointless. If it was the Duke of Edinburgh awards site or similar, yes there is sense but goodness me. The BBC Award for Overdoing A Tribute.
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...omplain-rail-websites-greyscale-prince-philip


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH isn't happy he's not a royalist like me so isn't interest in the funeral next Saturday so he was going to watch the football until he read this.... The Football League has announced that matches scheduled to begin at 3pm will be rearranged.


I think some matches have been scheduled to 12.30 kickoff. Good compromise.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> I think some matches have been scheduled to 12.30 kickoff. Good compromise.


Just the 3pm game moved to 8.15pm everything else is staying as they are. So OH is taping a lunch time game to watch during the afternoon.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> The weirdest thing - National Rail Enquiries website. As a website designer, appalling UX anyway and one really can't just flip sites over but also what is the point. It's so vague, it's pointless. If it was the Duke of Edinburgh awards site or similar, yes there is sense but goodness me. The BBC Award for Overdoing A Tribute.
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...omplain-rail-websites-greyscale-prince-philip


Wow that's an awful choice to make. So many other ways they could show respect, than making the site usability even worse.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

stuaz said:


> Wow that's an awful choice to make. So many other ways they could show respect, than making the site usability even worse.


 I'd have been thinking my phone was on the blink! The advice from the Royal Palaces was to donate to charities, a far better approach.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

BBC home page......*Jeremy Vine is blasted for turning Prince Philip's funeral into 'race issue' by pointing out that all the guests are white.*

What did he expect the impendent Royal Family are white 

Vine is really starting to get on my nerves. I'm starting to dislike him with a passion.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Warning ; bad taste joke. Welby is conducting the funeral . The fake one was done three days ago and this is the real one . :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> BBC home page......*Jeremy Vine is blasted for turning Prince Philip's funeral into 'race issue' by pointing out that all the guests are white.*
> 
> What did he expect the impendent Royal Family are white
> 
> Vine is really starting to get on my nerves. I'm starting to dislike him with a passion.


 Daft considering its Covid rules that only allow close family to attend .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Daft considering its Covid rules that only allow close family to attend


Why can't everyone just accept that it's a funeral and that a 94-year-old lady is grieving for her partner of ?73 years? First they were bellyaching about whether Andrew and Harry will be in uniform (they won't, no-one will), now dragging racism into the equation again. It's not as if Meghan was banned from the funeral, she could have insisted that she wanted to be there (quote: ''What Meghan wants, Meghan gets'') and that would have given Vine his black attendee which might have shut him up. . . might. He must know that spouting rubbish like that gets people riled. Is he hoping we will all say ''See, Meghan was right, the royal family is a racist institution''? I don't know how the Queen copes with all the crap she has to deal with (seems to be on a daily basis now).


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Private Eye's contribution, quite reserved by their standards.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Meghan didn’t come because she’s pregnant and advised not to fly, apparently.

A non-story.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

That poor woman. Surely Charles and Camilla could have had a couple of covid tests, so that they could support her


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> That poor woman. Surely Charles and Camilla could have had a couple of covid tests, so that they could support her


That's what I was thinking, she looked so lost and lonely, it was so sad surely Charles could have been by her side.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

rona said:


> That poor woman. Surely Charles and Camilla could have had a couple of covid tests, so that they could support her


This. Exactly this.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's what I was thinking, she looked so lost and lonely, it was so sad surely Charles could have been by her side.


I was glad to see that she didn't have to travel in the funeral car all on her own - someone was with her (maybe a Lady-in-Waiting ?)


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor lady, I felt so sorry for her with the world watching her


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

She looked so alone. It was good to see harry and william talking .

The funeral was very well done. I felt for the soldiers having to carry the coffin up the steps to the chuch,


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

A beautiful service. The Queen did cut a lonely figure .
They are after all human and he was their husband and father. 
I found it moving when his carriage and 2 horses stood to pay their respects as his coffin went past.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I can imagine all the whinging and whining if Charles had sat with her and held her hand or something.... ‘we couldn’t do that at my mums funeral why can they do it, not fair’ and so on so forth.

Very moving especially the last post and the lone piper slowly walking away and getting fainter and fainter


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

margy said:


> A beautiful service. The Queen did cut a lonely figure .
> They are after all human and he was their husband and father.
> I found it moving when his carriage and 2 horses stood to pay their respects as his coffin went past.


It was seeing his cap, gloves and rug on the seat that was very moving


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

She looked so tiny and frail. 

My heart went out to her because I know how hard it is to lose someone you love.

I have to admit I shed a few tears.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> I have to admit I shed a few tears.


Me too


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree with @Siskin the Royals sadly are leading by example which is probably one of the reason she sat alone, possibly not the only reason I would say. Did she not sit alone at someone's wedding who shall not be named? I don't watch much royal weddings.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> I found it moving when his carriage and 2 horses stood to pay their respects as his coffin went past.


Didn't his horses behave well, they hardly moved he would have been proud of them.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought the whole thing was beautifully done and it brought a few lumps to the throat. Its Her Majesty's birthday in four days time, that won't be a very happy day so soon after today.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought it was a very good service and a beautiful day for it as well. 

A part of me wonders if the Royal Family preferred the somewhat scaled back version. Maybe felt a bit more intimate - as intimate as the whole being broadcast to millions around the world but compared the the alternative of hundreds of guests.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I expect the Queen did. She was probably relieved to get back to her home and put her feet up with a nice cup of tea and just let the day wash over her


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Unfortunately didn’t watch as we had no tv for a few days and it was being fixed but saw photos and was moved. I’m not a huge fan of them, but they are humans. I get utterly chocked at how long they were together. More than many have been alive which gives it context. It’s all my life and heaps more, I can’t comprehend that loss.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It must have been such along day for her, watching the news again my heart went out to her, losing some who has been with you all those years I don't know how she'll cope on her own, hope Charles and Camilla will be there to support her.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Loved Simon Armitage’s poem.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's was a lady in waiting with her on the car, so in that case why couldn't she have sat with in church.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe the Queen didn't want anyone to sit with her
Maybe to show that, despite all her family, close and extended, without Philip she truly IS/DOES FEEL alone
Never mind the American's foibles
What Elizabeth wants 
Elizabeth gets 
Instead the why did/didnt's pulling apart the day
Just accept it was all done, how the family, and especially the Queen, wanted it done


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Siskin said:


> It was seeing his cap, gloves and rug on the seat that was very moving


Yes, my husband and I (we often say this in a posh Queenie voice) were both leaky eyed at this sight. I was rather leaky eyed at several points actually.

I thought it was a very powerful image, the Queen on her own in the chapel. She is made of very stern stuff though, so I thought she was always going to do this. I'm pleased for her that the funeral is now done as the worst bit of a death I always think is the gap between the death and the funeral.

The choristers were incredible I thought - and Jubilate in C was phenomenal.

All those years of love. Without love, there is no pain when someone dies - but would you choose no love, so you had no pain? I hope your pain eases, Queenie, you're awesome.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, my husband and I (we often say this in a posh Queenie voice) were both leaky eyed at this sight. I was rather leaky eyed at several points actually.
> 
> I thought it was a very powerful image, the Queen on her own in the chapel. She is made of very stern stuff though, so I thought she was always going to do this. I'm pleased for her that the funeral is now done as the worst bit of a death I always think is the gap between the death and the funeral.
> 
> ...


I found that too. When both my parents died the waiting for the funeral was the worst part.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I did feel really sad watching her walk in to the Chapel on her own. It’s the first time I can remember seeing her look bowed over; she’s usually ramrod straight.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> I have to admit I shed a few tears.


me too. I think also that watching funerals ( and weddings) on the telly remind you of all the ones you've been too.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I can imagine all the whinging and whining if Charles had sat with her and held her hand or something.... 'we couldn't do that at my mums funeral why can they do it, not fair' and so on so forth.
> 
> Very moving especially the last post and the lone piper slowly walking away and getting fainter and fainter


Indeed.

The Queen and Charles etc. have never been cuddly or affectionate in public, so I imagine she would want to remain dignified as always.

No doubt they are different in private.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought it was a very powerful image, the Queen on her own in the chapel. She is made of very stern stuff though, so I thought she was always going to do this.* I'm pleased for her that the funeral is now done as the worst bit of a death I always think is the gap between the death and the funeral. *


I don't think you are right on that, my Mom said, that why all the planning and all things that to be sorted out she had something to think about, afterwards and I'd gone back home, that's when it hit her she was on her own and Dad wasn't going to come back and she was on her own, the next few months were the hardest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I don't think you are right on that, my Mom said, that why all the planning and all things that to be sorted out she had something to think about, afterwards and I'd gone back home, that's when it hit her she was on her own and Dad wasn't going to come back and she was on her own, the next few months were the hardest.


I can see that absolutely - but for me with my Dad (though I was only young) the gap between the two was awful (it was a long time as it was a coroner's case) and I felt like I couldn't "get on with" grieving until the funeral was over. When we organised my mum in laws funeral 18 months ago, there was over three weeks between her dying and the funeral and that made it difficult because everything was sorted in a few days and then we were just waiting. Obviously it's not been a long time in the case of Prince Philip.

This goes to show how differently everyone responds to bereavement. I've planned my funeral already so that husband doesn't have to worry about details - and if he dies before I do, there's nobody else to plan mine, so the instructions will be useful I hope.

I read this morning that the little pot with a red lid that was with Prince Philip's gloves and cap in the carriage was the sugar lump pot, for treats. Sweet.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> It's all my life and heaps more,


True: I can't remember a time when Philip wasn't around (you'd have to be about 120 to remember much of life before Philip and his celebrated gaffes).

''I hope he breaks his bloody neck." (when a photographer covering a royal visit to India fell out of a tree).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I don't think you are right on that, my Mom said, that why all the planning and all things that to be sorted out she had something to think about, afterwards and I'd gone back home, that's when it hit her she was on her own and Dad wasn't going to come back and she was on her own, the next few months were the hardest.


I think you're both right @Happy Paws2 and @Mrs Funkin - the bit in between can feel fraught - the dread of the service and afterwards in the weeks and months when everyone goes back to normal and one is grieving, and the anniversaries, memories and triggers.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

A bit of light relief maybe. I won’t post them here because it may not be to everyone’s taste, but there’s a few wonderful funny captioned videos of Johnson paying his 1 minute respect (I assume edited down as it is not 1 minute of footage) done in the style of Jesse from the Fast Show with the ‘today I’ll mostly be...’ it appealed to my sense of humour but I love Mark Williams and the Fast Show. It’s on most social media channels.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> *This goes to show how differently everyone responds to bereavement. I've planned my funeral already so that husband doesn't have to worry about details - and if he dies before I do, there's nobody else to plan mine, so the instructions will be useful I hope. *
> 
> I read this morning that the little pot with a red lid that was with Prince Philip's gloves and cap in the carriage was the sugar lump pot, for treats. Sweet.


There's only the two of us so no funeral's of us, we are having a no funeral, funera,l so no one will be there, they'll do everything for us then ashes put with my Mom and Dad.

I was wondering what the little red pot was.

_Edited... I should have read it first_.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I was wondering what the little red pot was.


Me too; glad we solved that - but those Fell ponies were just gorgeous. Sure I've seen photos of the Queen out riding one of them really recently, she on one and the groom alongside her riding the other. She still wasn't wearing a hard hat - just the headscarf. Obviously not a health and safety aficionado.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> Me too; glad we solved that - but those Fell ponies were just gorgeous. *Sure I've seen photos of the Queen out riding one of them really recently, *she on one and the groom alongside her riding the other. She still wasn't wearing a hard hat - just the headscarf. Obviously not a health and safety aficionado.


You are right, she was riding in Windsor Great Park for exercise during lockdown.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I expect the Queen did. She was probably relieved to get back to her home and put her feet up with a nice cup of tea and just let the day wash over her


And what did the Queen do - got home, changed her clothes, drove to Frogmore on the estate (apparently her favourite place) and walked her dogs. Much the same as I've done, plus millions of other dog owners, in times of sorrow and stress.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> You are right, she was riding in Windsor Great Park for exercise during lockdown.


Apparently Philip left the two Fell ponies and the carriage in his will to Edward's daughter Lady Louise who is interested in carriage driving.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Calvine said:


> Apparently Philip left the two Fell ponies and the carriage in his will to Edward's daughter Lady Louise who is interested in carriage driving.


Yes he taught his grand-daughter to drive. Lovely isn't it? She also drove them around the park on the Saturday morning so that they would behave for the funeral.
I remember the ponies and carriage very well....!! Year ago I was at an agillty show at Sandringham Estate which was on at the same time as a carriage driving trial. The day before I'd been to an obedience show somewhere around London and Twiggy had led the top class only to make a mess of the scent exercise, yet again. So at Sandringham I thought it would be the ideal opportunity to practice at lunchtime in the area designated for agility competitors car parking. I'd set the test up, complete with two decoy clothes, was about to send her when a carriage pulled by Fell ponies virtually drove across my clothes at some considerable speed. Hands went to hips and I was about to have words when someone tapped me urgently on the shoulder saying "No don't it's Prince Phillip".....Whoops..!! He then sat watching for a good 10 minutes trying to explain to his grooms what we were trying to achieve. I'd loved to have heard the conversation because Twiggy was as high as a kite and not concentrating on what she was supposed to be doing at all.....LOL


----------

